# Drehzahlregelung einer Pumpe



## camelman (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo im Technik-Forum,
ich habe folgende Frage:
Kann man mit einer HomeEasy (Funksystem wird z.B. bei Obi verkauft) dimmbaren Steckdose eine Asynchrone Teichpumpe steuern? Habe leider keine Ahnung um was für ein Dimmsystem sich bei der EasyHome handelt. Um eine Asynchrone Pumpe zu steuern braucht es glaube ich einen Drehzahlsteller (welche Technik das ist?) ist auch egal ich will es ja benutzen und nicht nachbauen. Hat jemand Erfahrung oder bessere Vorschläge?
Schon mal Vielen Dank für die Antworten
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## scholzi (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drehzahlregelung einer Pumpe*

Hi...Jürgen
hab leider keine Ahnung davon......
vielleicht hilft dir das weiter...https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23690/?q=drehzahl


----------



## geha (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drehzahlregelung einer Pumpe*



camelman schrieb:


> Hallo im Technik-Forum,
> ich habe folgende Frage:
> Kann man mit einer HomeEasy (Funksystem wird z.B. bei Obi verkauft) dimmbaren Steckdose eine Asynchrone Teichpumpe steuern? Habe leider keine Ahnung um was für ein Dimmsystem sich bei der EasyHome handelt. Um eine Asynchrone Pumpe zu steuern braucht es glaube ich einen Drehzahlsteller (welche Technik das ist?) ist auch egal ich will es ja benutzen und nicht nachbauen. Hat jemand Erfahrung oder bessere Vorschläge?
> Schon mal Vielen Dank für die Antworten
> Gruß Jürgen



hi Jürgen

Dimmbare Steckdose aus dem BM - nein habe ich getestet - es geht nur mit dem O... FM Master den gibt es mit dimmbarer Steckdose - damit dimme ich meine Pumpe.

Gruß Georg


----------



## CrimsonTide (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drehzahlregelung einer Pumpe*

Wäre echt interessant ... der nächste Winter mit gedrosselter Leistung kommt bestimmt ... 
Hoffe, es gibt noch ein paar Infos zum Regeln der Pumpendrehzahl!


----------



## drwr (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drehzahlregelung einer Pumpe*

Hallo,

es gibt von Conrad ein Teil, mit dem man die Drehzahl regeln kann.
Die dimmbare Funksteckdose geht nur kurzfristig und dann steigt in der Regel der Rauch auf.
Die TeileNr. reiche ich nach . Kostet ca. 17 €.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## drwr (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drehzahlregelung einer Pumpe*

Hallo,

das >Teil heißt Leistungsregler  Conrad Business katalog 2009 Seite 1526
600 VA bestnr 191331-42 und für 2760 VA 19134´3-41 kostet 15,09 bzw. 21,81

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## CrimsonTide (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drehzahlregelung einer Pumpe*

hallo wolfgang,

und dieses teil von conrad funktioniert auch für O... Optimax-Pumpen?

in der bedienungsanleitung von dem teil steht:

_Nicht geeignet für Verbraucher mit eingebauter Elektronik ( Netzteile,Verstärker, elektronische
Bohrmaschinen ), Leuchtstoff-, Quarz-, Energiesparlampen und *Synchron-, Asynchron-, sowie Motoren *mit
Anlaufkondensator._

das würde ja einer nutzung an einer teichpumpe widersprechen oder?!


----------



## jenso (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drehzahlregelung einer Pumpe*

Hallo,

um einen Asynchronmotor zu steuern braucht es einen Frequenzumrichter. Da helfen Dimmer und Konsorten nicht viel weiter. Mit dem kannst du dann aber sehr komfortabel die Drehzahl einstellen. Der Kondensator oder eine mögliche Elektronik müssten dafür ausgebaut werden.
Bei einigen Pumpen kommen auch gut dimmbare Universalmotoren zum Einsatz.

Gruß

Jens


----------



## camelman (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drehzahlregelung einer Pumpe*

Hallo zusammen,
also ich habe ja eine Pumpe aus Polen von Aqua-klar.de. Da steht in der Beschreibung in der Bucht: Es handelt sich um eine regelbare Pumpe. Ich zweifle aber wie das gemeint ist. Elektrische Regelung oder die Regelung mittels Kugelhahn am Abzweig des Auslaufes. Ich habe jedenfalls einen Universal-Dimmer aus dem Baumarkt mal angeschlossen. Wohlgemerkt nur trocken und nur kurz . Pumpe läuft leiser. Soweit der akkustische Test. Ob das nun heruntergeregelt ist und ob das auch auf Dauer möglich ist? sehe ich wenn ich das ganze im Wasser habe, dafür ist es mir aber jetzt zu kalt.
Werde aber weiterhin berichten.
Tschau Jürgen


----------



## camelman (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drehzahlregelung einer Pumpe*

So jetzt bin ich schon wieder da.
Bei dem Leistungsregler bei Conrad steht für ohmsche und induktive Lasten. Bei der Pumpe müsste es sich um eine induktive Last handeln. Ist das so?


----------



## Koifamily (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drehzahlregelung einer Pumpe*

Ich kann Dir nur den OASE FM-Master empfehlen. Dort funktioniert die Regelung einwandfrei und sie bietet zwei weitere funkgesteuerte Schaltungen für Licht usw.. Funktioniert bei mir seit Jahren ohne Probleme.


----------



## Olli.P (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drehzahlregelung einer Pumpe*

Hallo Aaron,



> und dieses teil von conrad funktioniert auch für O... Optimax-Pumpen



Hier kommt es noch darauf an, welche Optimax Baureihe du hast....... 

Ich habe z.B. eine Optimax 15.000 und eine Optimax 15.000 Pro 

Und ich kann dir sagen:

Meine Optimax Pro stelle ich im Winter ab, denn ab einer bestimmten Wassertemp. schaltet die (lt. O..e) eh komplett ab. Hatte sie im Winter abgestellt weil ich eh nur 1 pumpe laufen lasse. Da hatte ich dann nun mal die neue abgeschaltet. 
Nur als ich sie im Frühling wieder anstellen wollte, hab ich schon erst gedacht die wäre defekt, weil sie gar nicht anlaufen wollte, da war wohl das Wasser noch zu kalt. denn 14 Tage später, als das Wasser wärmer war, sprang sie wieder an als wäre nix gewesen und lief wieder wie ein Schweizer Uhrwerk. 


So viel von mir zum Thema dimmen der Pumpe, was ich im Übrigen nur noch mit Kugelhähnen mache........


----------



## koifischfan (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drehzahlregelung einer Pumpe*

@cromsontide
Korrekt.

Es geht nur Phasenanschnitt.


----------



## lucent01 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drehzahlregelung einer Pumpe*

Hallo,

aus techn. Interesse heraus habe ich diese Frage im vergangenen Jahr einem Hersteller aus Österreich gestellt (der in Form von diversen Marken in Baumärkten und im Elektrohandel mit Funksendern/-empfängern vertreten ist) und bekam folgende Antwort

_Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX

Wir danken für Ihr Intersse an unseren Produkten und deren Einsatz.
Ja, mit dem Funk-Dimmer GRR-300, können Sie einen asynchronen Motor (Pumpe) mit 95 Watt steuern.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

intertXXXXXXX_

Ich habe das dann 'mal bei mir ausprobiert und den Durchfluss am Filter kontrolliert. So richtig regelbar sah das nicht aus: 'mal kam mehr, 'mal weniger und 'mal keine Wasser raus. Ich habe das dann schnellstens abgebrochen und würde heute zu einschlägig bekannten, spezialisierten Drehzahlstellern raten

VG
Lucent


----------

